# Stamp paper reference: Basic question on stamp paper itself



## viksy_22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pardon me for these questions if they sound naive.  I bought some 100 rupee stamp papers today in Pune for reference letters.

1. On the front side of the stamp paper, below 100 rupee stamp there is a rubber stamp in local language Marathi and the guy who sold it to me said that the rubber stamp will be in Marathi everywhere since I am buying it in Maharashtra. Does make sense. But, is this an issue at all? He wrote my name and address in English on my request. 

2. Courtesy the rubber stamp, ink is a bit smudged and the stamp is seen on the reverse side of the stamp paper as well. Same question, is this an issue? 

Let me apologize if these are lame questions..but really am keen to know from folks who have migrated to AU from India and have used stamp paper references from their colleagues for their ACS assessment their views. :confused2:


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

viksy_22 said:


> Pardon me for these questions if they sound naive.  I bought some 100 rupee stamp papers today in Pune for reference letters.
> 
> 1. On the front side of the stamp paper, below 100 rupee stamp there is a rubber stamp in local language Marathi and the guy who sold it to me said that the rubber stamp will be in Marathi everywhere since I am buying it in Maharashtra. Does make sense. But, is this an issue at all? He wrote my name and address in English on my request.
> 
> ...


 Its not lame, its anxiety, we all go through it either through 'smudged ink' or some other way 

Ideally it should not be a problem, but he is misguiding you on the fact that you wont get English stamp in Pune, i had made my rental agreement on one so search around if you want one to be doubly sure. And yes Rs 50 stamp paper works. 2nd point should also not be an issue, ideally. but your call, to be doubly sure if you want to buy another one in English and in better condition 

All the best


----------



## viksy_22 (Jan 2, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Its not lame, its anxiety, we all go through it either through 'smudged ink' or some other way
> 
> Ideally it should not be a problem, but he is misguiding you on the fact that you wont get English stamp in Pune, i had made my rental agreement on one so search around if you want one to be doubly sure. And yes Rs 50 stamp paper works. 2nd point should also not be an issue, ideally. but your call, to be doubly sure if you want to buy another one in English and in better condition
> 
> All the best


Yeah Varun, Just trying to get things right and in the way they are meant to be. Am trying to be in CO's shoes or Assessor's shoes to interpolate how they would react to every piece I send..They say..better safe than worry 

I'll just check around..Was just wondering, I remember using Rs. 20 stamps when i did my marriage certificate..So will such stamps put on a reference letter on plain paper also work? I mean..I guess will have to take a notary's rubber stamp on it! Am not sure..just feel will look neater and clearer..

One more ques: When u took your colleague's reference on a Rs 50 stamp paper, did you also take him to a notary to make him sign in front of him etc..Coz in some quarters and forums, that's also been discussed..Sounds too much to me though.

So, looks like you were in Pune for some time..that's cool..are u based out of B'lore these days?

Appreciate ur help!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

viksy_22 said:


> Yeah Varun, Just trying to get things right and in the way they are meant to be. Am trying to be in CO's shoes or Assessor's shoes to interpolate how they would react to every piece I send..They say..better safe than worry
> 
> I'll just check around..Was just wondering, I remember using Rs. 20 stamps when i did my marriage certificate..So will such stamps put on a reference letter on plain paper also work? I mean..I guess will have to take a notary's rubber stamp on it! Am not sure..just feel will look neater and clearer..
> 
> ...


Your approach's justified  go with it....

these day's there e-stamp outlets available, search for one there, they will be much cleaner  No use only stamp paper, not plain paper.....there have been cases where they asked for more docs......

Answer - Ideally, that is how it happens.........

Yep, I am an MBA pass out from Pune, worked there for a year as well, now in Bengaluru....

Cheers, all the best


----------

